# Raw suppliers in Scotland?



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a raw supplier in Scotland. I have had two orders from one, but the choice is limited and the beef chunks are prize choice, which i really don't like. I haven't decided whether to keep using this supplier and just try to get beef off cuts from the butcher or try another supplier who doesn't have prize choice and have a larger choice. So, I am having a look around at suppliers to help me make the decision! 

So, those who use a supplier in Scotland, or that deliver to Scotland, who do you use? Do you know if the beef chunks are prize choice, and do they have a reasonable choice? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure if you're using *this company* who deliver in Scotland, or *this one *(not a recommendation, just found them on Google).

I use *Raw To Go* and they use courier delivery although it says some Scottish postcodes are subject to a surcharge. When I ordered mine I had 55 packs and found that the delivery charge added approx 20p per pack. For me this was still a better price than the commercial food Poppy was on, and the RTG minces are very good and balanced. Not sure about the chunks as my groomer got those from another supplier.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Do DAF deliver up there? They're based in Durham.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I use Durham Animal Feeds and I know he goes up to Scotland, check out his website to see -

Durham Animal Feeds :: DAF Petfood - Durham Animal Feeds


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> Not sure if you're using *this company* who deliver in Scotland, or *this one *(not a recommendation, just found them on Google).
> 
> I use *Raw To Go* and they use courier delivery although it says some Scottish postcodes are subject to a surcharge. When I ordered mine I had 55 packs and found that the delivery charge added approx 20p per pack. For me this was still a better price than the commercial food Poppy was on, and the RTG minces are very good and balanced. Not sure about the chunks as my groomer got those from another supplier.


Thanks for the links  I had been looking at the supplier in the first link, and they look good but i don't know anyone who uses them to know if they are any good, and if the food is a good quality... It is the supplier in the second link that i have been using. Will have a look at raw to go.



cinammontoast said:


> Do DAF deliver up there? They're based in Durham.


Yeah, they do. I have heard good things about DAF, and they supply Fife Animal Feeds (who are based in Scotland so thought they would be handier) but the guy was a nightmare. He wouldn't answer emails, even though he told me to email coz he can't always answer the phone, so i tried calling him... he said he would call me back at such a time, and i never heard from him! I gave up with him, but would be willing to give DAF a go.



Ceearott said:


> I use Durham Animal Feeds and I know he goes up to Scotland, check out his website to see -
> 
> Durham Animal Feeds :: DAF Petfood - Durham Animal Feeds


Thanks  do you know what the beef chunks are like from DAF?


----------



## akm1960 (May 28, 2011)

I live in Scotland too....I buy from Gibb Of Galston they stock both prize choice and durham animal feeds and the staff there are very helpful..they only had the minces to begin with but now keep a small stock of my regular order ....beef chunks,tripe lumps,duck necks and venison bones....I stock up my freezers every 6-7 weeks.
My dogs love the beef chunks from Durham..during the severe weather conditions when deliveries didnt get through we had to buy the other brand of beef chunks my dogs refused to eat them.


Anne


----------

